# Coolant Hose Bypass



## FancyFinch (Mar 27, 2014)

So I had just finished replacing my crack pipe due to a broken nipple and was cleaning up when I broke another nipple on a cooling hose near the throttle body (red circle below). It's not that big of a deal, but until I can get a replacement piece from the junk yard I'm wondering if I can just bypass the disconnected hose. I plugged the hole in the nipple and connected the other two hoses connected to the T (blue circle below). According to the Bentley diagram all these hoses seem to kind of flow in a circle.

Will this be alright for a couple days of light driving or should I wait until I can get a replacement?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd need to see the complete coolant flow diagram to know for sure, but I think the bottom right of your diagram leads to the thermostat, in which case, you will burst something if you dead-end that line. Unless your thermostat is stuck open, but that's a problem for another day...


----------

